# Converting those AOL art. files into jpegs ?



## rams (Aug 11, 2006)

A very long time ago I was w/ AOL. I was saving images but they were saved as art.files instead of jpegs. As I got away from AOL while using my new isp I was able to save as jpegs.
Over a period of time I was CONVERTING those AOL art.files into jpegs using my WINDOWS and fax viewer. 
NOW, since I understand,INTERNET EXPLORER sent some type of security update through that now won't allow me to open up those AOL art.files. I'm told they viewed these art.files as some type of security risk ?
I've tryed ADVANT & a few other browsers in hopes they would open but to no avail I been unsuccesful. 
Can anyone help me to remedy this or are these art.files now lost that I should just delete them all ?

 Thank you,
rams

p.s. This site is a real joy and happy to have joined in !!!


----------



## Nemstaris (Jul 12, 2001)

Hi Rams,

A quick google reveals that a method to try and an explanaion to the .art format, 
http://www.faqs.org/qa/qa-16505.html

"AOL Method
You can Convert a .art image file to the proper format by usingAOL.
Download the file.
Determine if you can open it with your graphics program if not its probably in .art format
On the Aol Menu (top menu) select FILE then OPEN
Search for the .art file you downloaded.
Click the file to open it. AOLs File Viewer window opens and the picture is displayed.
Once the file is open simply save it in the proper fromat.
Aols file Viewer handles Gifs, Jpg, bmp, as well as other formats.

Windows Internet Explorer Method
You can Convert a .art image file to .bmp by usingWindows Internet Explorer.
Yep the same program you surf the internet with! And then covert the .bmp to a smaller .jpg file. "

Nemstaris


----------



## rams (Aug 11, 2006)

Nemstais 

Thank you much for your kind reply. I will try this method and report back here in a day or so ? Again your courtesy has been greatly apreciated !

rams


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

thanks Nemstais. i have a friend that has that problem. he will be happy.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm sure this is a stupid question, but why would you save an image as an art file?


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

I've never used it but xnview (freeware) should be able to read ART files - might be easy to convert using it.

http://perso.orange.fr/pierre.g/xnview/enhome.html

sekirt


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

sekirt said:


> I've never used it but xnview (freeware) should be able to read ART files - might be easy to convert using it.
> 
> http://perso.orange.fr/pierre.g/xnview/enhome.html
> 
> sekirt


That appears to be a different ART format that it supports. As far as opening them in IE that feature has been disabled due to a vulnerability as of July 7th, so if your windows installation is up to date it will no longer be able to open them. They no longer work on my computer.
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/MS06-022.mspx

I did come across this that has AOL ART support: 
http://www.acdsee.com/products/acdseepro/fileformats
http://www.acdsee.com/products/acdseepro/index

It has a free trial, you could just use it for the conversion unless there is a resrtiction on it.


----------



## rams (Aug 11, 2006)

win2kpro said:


> I'm sure this is a stupid question, but why would you save an image as an art file?


win2kpro

Not a stupid question. win2kpro , years back when I got my first puter I was w/ AOL. From what I understand, as I saved my images(not knowing any better)AOL's browser automatically launched all my images into AOL's own art.files. Later,when I learned more about puters I saw that jpegs were the more common file. So , as later years went by I started converting them over to jpegs but now as our other member stated that if your IE is updated you can no longer convert because they claim the art.file is a security risk I believe.

.............thank you to all for the info. concerning this subject. You all have been of great Help.

rams


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

rams said:


> AOL's browser automatically launched all my images into AOL's own art.files.


Actually they are sent from the AOL server in that format. The ART format is highly compressed, it allows you to load pages more quickly. I'd also imagine it saves AOL some money becasue of the reduced bandwidth. Trouble is most images are already highly compressed becasue most webmasters will do this already. Further compression may speed things up but it gives you a very bad looking image. This is also one of the major things other ISP's do that claim you can surf the web a 5x the speed. Here's a AOL 2x example from one of my sites:










If your on AOL this feature can be turned off under preferences.


----------



## rams (Aug 11, 2006)

So I guess we are left to believe unless you are an AOL user you can't open nor convert an AOL art.file to jpeg ?


rams


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

There's link above with a product that says it will open them but there's not many that will. It's a propietary format and a poor one which is why you won't find support for it.


----------



## rams (Aug 11, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> There's link above with a product that says it will open them but there's not many that will. It's a propietary format and a poor one which is why you won't find support for it.


thecoalman,

Thanks for reply, any info. I can gather is a big help.

rams


----------

